# Orca Disc is on the way....



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Team-exclusive Orbea Orca Disc brake road bike for Cofidis, new budget model for rest of us - Bikerumor

Orbea shows new Orca Disc at Cofidis 2016 team launch | road.cc


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

They waited this long to put it out, to pros, and...

It has quick releases.

Total fail. Try again.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> They waited this long to put it out, to pros, and...
> 
> It has quick releases.
> 
> Total fail. Try again.


I think they will primarily use it for the Classics this year, so they may not have been in too much of a hurry to get it out. 

It seems like the majority of manufacturers are going with quick releases at this point due to concerns over quick wheel changes, etc. The group that hit a home run in my opinion is Focus. They developed a lightweight, disc equipped, road race bike in the Cayo that uses an axle system that combines elements of both thru axle and quick release systems. It has plenty of tire clearance as well.


----------

